# Reply for Ruth re yellow discharge



## Finola (May 9, 2006)

Dear Ruth
Thank you for replying on 19/05/06 to my query re yellow discharge after ovulation. I have had a positive pregnancy test and am still getting this discharge. (I am 5 weeks on Thursday). You mentioned that it was probably due to good oestrogen levels, is it still okay to have this discharge now?
Many thanks
Finola


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Absolutley fine for it to continue.
Mega congrats on the bfp!!!

Ruth


----------

